
Analyse Asia 55: From Alphabet to Uber and 1 Year on with Sameer Singh - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/08/26/episode-55-from-alphabet-to-uber-and-1-year-on-with-sameer-singh/
======
bleongcw
Episode Synopsis: Sameer Singh, our first guest on the podcast, joined us to
discuss all things business and technology from Alphabet to Uber. We began
instead with an interview our host of the show, Bernard on his reflections on
the first year of Analyse Asia to the future plans of the podcast including
the upcoming launch of a new podcast entitled 15 Minutes. Then we dived deep
into our usual major topics: (a) the implications of Alphabet to Google and
its impact in Asia, (b) the Apple Watch sales and what will be happening on
the upcoming Apple event rumored on 9 Sep, (c) the eventual fate of Samsung
and (d) analysing Uber’s financials and scrutinising whether it’s really
growing with a justified valuation.

